# Cap n Gown posing advice needed for this pic



## JubbaKing (May 6, 2007)

Each time I have a session I like to try something different/something I've never done before.  Like this portrait for instance, I'm happy with the overall concept but ultimately not my execution of the posing entirely. I just can't put my finger on it. I like her head turned the way it is, the lighting, etc. but is it that her cap hand is showing? I'm beginning to think no --I like how her hand looks. Is it how the diploma hand/wrist has no curvature to it and ends up looking static/boring? Getting warmer I think.....what do YOU think?

Thanks!


----------



## AprilRamone (May 6, 2007)

I really like this.  I suppose if she had bent her wrist just _slightly _back it would look just a tad nicer.  But, I think it's pretty perfect as it is.

What technique do you use for your Sepia tone?


----------



## ClarkKent (May 6, 2007)

Pretty sweet if you ask me.  I agree with bending the wrist a tad.  Great work


----------



## JubbaKing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think you're right about having a slight bend at the rest (not too much though as that would probably lead the eye out of the photo) but maybe if her arm and hand was just a little but closer to her face.....

April, I use a midnight sepia technique that can be found anywhere. I use a  particular one from ATNcentral.com. It adjusts the tone with my preferred method--hue/saturation set to colorize so when the option comes up I can change the tone to my liking. I adjust the gaussian blur to my liking as well (usually around 5-12). A little dodging and burning and a few other lil tweaks gets me through.


----------

